# Eric



## salty (Dec 30, 2012)

We are new members !!

Gill and I have retired early and will be spending the winters in Sharm, from Jan 26th ( for 6 weeks to start with)
We have an apartment in Sharks Bay Oasis, we would welcome advise for things to do from like minded people ?
We are English and in our mid fifties !
Eric and Gill.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Salty

Welcome to the the forum and more importantly welcome in Egypt// 

I don't live in Sharm but I am sure there will be others who can advise. 

Maiden


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

salty said:


> We are new members !!
> 
> Gill and I have retired early and will be spending the winters in Sharm, from Jan 26th ( for 6 weeks to start with)
> We have an apartment in Sharks Bay Oasis, we would welcome advise for things to do from like minded people ?
> ...


Hi and welcome.....what sort of advice are you looking for.Winters are definatly the best time to spend in Egypt...warmish days but cool nights and better than a uk summer sometimes.Enjoy your retirement


----------



## salty (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi there !

We have holidayed in Sharm for the last 6 years for a maximum of 2 weeks at a time so we are sold on the place and nice winter weather.

We want to talk to other retired people in Sharm ( if possible ) to find other things to do or possibly get involved with a business interest etc. ?

We go to Sharm on the 26th Jan for 6 weeks, we then return to Uk on the 10th March. Then plan to live in Sharm from Oct to March next winter ! 

Regards

Eric + Gill.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ecomariner would be the best person to answer your question.. however he seems to be on the missing list but of course it is Christmas/New year


----------

